
How do you deal with Stress? - __Player1__
How do you deal with Stress ?
======
jp42
Walking and/or running. even if you do small and irregularly it helps. if you
are consistent then it make significant impact on the way you deal with stress
and several other issues. It tool long time to realize this, but for me it
works really well for me.

------
justavm
Please get professional help, do no underestimate the importance. I do believe
another undertaken advice is around hitting the gym. Try to find the root
cause. Write down every small tasks in your mind into a notebook and clear
them one by one.

------
helph67
Magnesium may help, if you don't already get enough from your diet.
[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/magnesium-the-most-
powerf_b_4...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/magnesium-the-most-
powerf_b_425499)

